# Some projects



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are two projects I have done that make me proud. The first is an entertainment center for a 55" projection TV. Made out of select cherry and with custom stain and toning. It is about 7' tall and 13 1/2' long It took 51 hours just to put the finish on. The glass doors are hung with Grass concealed European style hinges and the client chose the configuration of the doors, I think they are upside down:laughing: .

The Mantle is made from poplar and painted with oil base. The rope is actually rope. It is seated in a half round slot and glued in. The carver wanted more to carve the rope than I planned on charging the client for the whole project:icon_eek:. You can see more at my website:

http://www.hometown.aol.com/lrgwoodcrafting/index.html


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice work! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I checked out your website :thumbsup: . Man that is some fine work, I love the coffee table/tray, very elegant. I know what I want to be when I grow up...a good woodworker like you.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice work Leo.
i really like the rope, it sets off that mantle very well.
beautiful work. :thumbsup: 
john


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful Leo, - - and that's interesting about the rope.

Another interesting point is that I keep catching myself spelling 'mantle' like you and Mickey, too . . . :laughing:


----------



## sailorcruiser (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work Leo!! Nicely done.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Here are two projects I have done that make me proud. The first is an entertainment center for a 55" projection TV. Made out of select cherry and with custom stain and toning. It is about 7' tall and 13 1/2' long It took 51 hours just to put the finish on. The glass doors are hung with Grass concealed European style hinges and the client chose the configuration of the doors, I think they are upside down:laughing: .
> 
> The Mantle is made from poplar and painted with oil base. The rope is actually rope. It is seated in a half round slot and glued in. The carver wanted more to carve the rope than I planned on charging the client for the whole project:icon_eek:. You can see more at my website:
> 
> http://www.hometown.aol.com/lrgwoodcrafting/index.html


I just looked at a couple of your projects from 2006. You are very good at woodwork. I'm sure you're even better today.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

He's not bad... Totally wrecked a piano though


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

http://lrgwood.com is the updated link


----------

